# Old Plastic Gass cans What to do???



## Sean McGillicuddy (May 4, 2012)

So we by the latest and greatest ...
What do we do with all the pink cans ????
How are people getting rid of the old faded/no spout can?
Sean


----------



## firefighterjake (May 4, 2012)

Put it in the trash?


----------



## mellow (May 4, 2012)

I put mine in the recycle bin.


----------



## ScotO (May 4, 2012)

IMHO, the "latest and greatest" is a giant PITA.  I'll stick to my old skool gas cans, they still work fine.


----------



## MasterMech (May 4, 2012)

There are some that would prolly pay a premium to avoid buying a new-fangled can.  Yard Sale? Ebay? CL?


----------



## ScotO (May 4, 2012)

Bought mine at a surplus store several years ago (closeout item).  Needless to say I bought extras..


----------



## MasterMech (May 4, 2012)

You can still buy a "traditional" can, just not a cheap or plastic one!


----------



## Gary_602z (May 4, 2012)

If you are talking about the old sun faded plastic ones, I just send my 10 yr.old nephew out with a lighter or dump the gas out by the well and let the dogs chew up the can!

Gary


----------



## begreen (May 4, 2012)

Spouts can be purchased if that is the only shortcoming. I have two of the latest and greatest plastic cans and they suck compared to my 25 yr old Eagle metal can.


----------



## mywaynow (May 5, 2012)

Scotty-   In PA there are laws that Police are enforcing regarding those cans.  It may only be for commercial vehicles, but not sure.  Friend of mine was ticked for having the old cans on his landscape trailer.  I believe it was 50 per container.  They have to be the new nozzle and no bleeder spout/cap.  What do you think you are over there, New Jersey?!!


----------



## KarlP (May 5, 2012)

My guess is your friend had "utility jugs" which are newly made old style cans with a vent. Because they have a vent they cannot be certified for gasoline, hence the fine.

I personally would sell the old cans on ebay. I've seen Chilton gas cans I bought for $7 each 12 years ago go for $60 used...while new utility jugs are < $20 and pour even faster.


----------



## infinitymike (May 5, 2012)

I'm still using good 'ole fashion metal Jerry Cans.


----------



## MasterMech (May 5, 2012)

I know here they have to be the metal Eagle type cans on an open trailer.  Plastic cans of any variety are a no-go.  But then again, they tell you do what they ticketed you for yesterday too.


----------



## PA Fire Bug (May 6, 2012)

I can't stand the new gas cans with no air hole.  They are designed to prevent gas from evaporating but the spout is so short that I spill gas when filling my car.  It also takes forever to pour 5 gallons of gas.  We use the gas discount from our grocery store to fill one vehicle and then fill gas cans up to the 30 gallon limit.  I drilled an air hole in the handle of one can but have to keep it duct taped shut during transport to avoid spillage.  I was able to smash the nossel on another can to remove the stopper from a can that required the nossel to be pushed in to pour.  The original nossel cracked and leaked.  More spilled gas on the garage floor.  Now it can breath a little.  Fortunately, I got an old plastic can, with a long nossel and an air hole from my father in law and an old metal can with a long nossel and an air hole from my dad.  I stopped using two of the new safety cans.


----------



## MasterMech (May 6, 2012)

PA Fire Bug said:


> I can't stand the new gas cans with no air hole. They are designed to prevent gas from evaporating but the spout is so short that I spill gas when filling my car. It also takes forever to pour 5 gallons of gas. We use the gas discount from our grocery store to fill one vehicle and then fill gas cans up to the 30 gallon limit. I drilled an air hole in the handle of one can but have to keep it duct taped shut during transport to avoid spillage. I was able to smash the nossel on another can to remove the stopper from a can that required the nossel to be pushed in to pour. The original nossel cracked and leaked. More spilled gas on the garage floor. Now it can breath a little. Fortunately, I got an old plastic can, with a long nossel and an air hole from my father in law and an old metal can with a long nossel and an air hole from my dad. I stopped using two of the new safety cans.


 Couple things you needs to see PAFireBug:

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/went-to-get-a-new-gas-can-for-chainsaw-gas.86478/


----------



## PA Fire Bug (May 7, 2012)

I wish that I would've watched the first video before I modified my new can.  It is exactly like the one in the video but without the white extender.  The fact that the threads don't match is very aggravating.  I have about four different caps that are not interchangeable.  The second video reminded me of Tool Time.  Looks like a much better design. Thank you.


----------



## Realstone (May 8, 2012)

Non venting Jerry cans? I'd like to vent here. Can't stand government 'nanny state' intervention. Safety & environmentalism to the nth degree. The cost of bureaucracy and loss of production must be far outstripping any realized gains.

I feel better now, thank you.


----------

